# Trail of Terror 2010



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I just received the first batch of photos from this year's ToT. These are staff-taken photos of the Freddie Krueger station, our third station.

The group enters the station through a doorway attached to two trees. They immediately come face-to-face with one of Freddie's victims in a body bag. Standing very still, she slowly moves her upraised hand and whimpers "Help me". The group proceeds down a "hallway" to their left and can see three kid victims in slashed clothing, covered in blood, and slowly, morosely singing the "one, two . . ." Freddie song. At the end of the hallway they turn to the right and see another of Freddie's victims lying on a bed covered in blood. As the group passes, she gasps/gulps and startles the crap out me every time I go through there. The group takes a sharp right turn and encounters a chain link fence to their right enclosing Freddie's "boiler room". Freddie's standing there swiping the fence with his battery charger charged claws send sending sparks into our group. Freddie verbally harasses the group and chases them down the trail and out of the station.










Here's a link to the album with the rest of the photos:
http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=795

As I get more pics of each station, I'll add them to the album along with a description of that station.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Those look great!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice! More pics of more stations, or a link to your site (again, with more pics), please.


----------

